# Grower feed adapted for layers?



## TJsGirls (Apr 6, 2013)

I just got 3 20 wk old pullets and bought the 50# bag of feed. I'm wondering if they start laying before finishing the grower feed, can it be given without problem, can I add a supplement to make better for layers? I just hate to waste the grower feed, it isn't cheap out her in California, almost $30 a bag at Fox Feed! Thanks.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Go ahead and feed it to them. It wont hurt them. If you worried you can mix the grower with layer pellets.


----------



## ReTIRED (Mar 28, 2013)

The ONLY thing that I _might do_....if they started laying eggs.....is...
save the egg-shells...let them dry...then crush them into the feed
to provide additional Calcium.
But..._actually...._I don't foresee that you have _ANY _"problem" at all. 
-ReTIRED-


----------



## TJsGirls (Apr 6, 2013)

^^^thank you, I'll be doing this. I've heard that you should boil the egg shells...not needed?


----------



## ReTIRED (Mar 28, 2013)

TJsGirls said:


> ^^^thank you, I'll be doing this. I've heard that you should boil the egg shells...not needed?


CORRECT ! _*NOT*_ NEEDED. 
-ReTIRED-


----------



## BY_ChickenLady (Apr 13, 2013)

ReTIRED said:


> The ONLY thing that I might do....if they started laying eggs.....is...
> save the egg-shells...let them dry...then crush them into the feed
> to provide additional Calcium.
> But...actually....I don't foresee that you have ANY "problem" at all.
> -ReTIRED-


Oh I wish I had read this post sooner. I have been cleaning and baking my shells in a warm oven before crushing them. All that wasted energy for nothing. Hahaha!


----------



## Sundancers (Jun 20, 2012)

When it comes to feeds ... I always mix the last bag of the old feed with the first bag of a new feed.

But that was the way it was done in the ol days ...


----------



## ReTIRED (Mar 28, 2013)

Sundancers said:


> When it comes to feeds ... I always mix the last bag of the old feed with the first bag of a new feed.
> 
> But that was the way it was done in the ol days ...


That is a particularly GOOD IDEA _because....._
...not only does it "improve" the original feed for utilization by Egg-Layers...
...it ALSO will EASE THE TRANSITION to a different feed.
( Sometimes..._for a short while...._the Chickens will resist a NEW feed....perhaps because it smells different OR they are used to _crumbles_ and are unfamiliar with _pellets_. )

A FINE SUGGESTION, I believe. 
-ReTIRED-


----------



## TJsGirls (Apr 6, 2013)

Perfect. I tell you though, the way these girls eat, well the BO in particular, we'll go through that 50# bag before they start laying. Food should always be available, right? I mean, free feeding is ok?


----------



## Circle_U_Farm (Jul 12, 2012)

My feeders never go empty.


----------



## CarolynF (May 1, 2013)

Hi! The primary difference between Grower feed and Layer feed is the protein percentage and the calcium. Grower has a bit more protein (no problem) and much less calcium (problem). So start putting out a dish/container of either crushed egg shells or oyster shell. Since they are already 20 weeks you can put the shell out now and they will begin to eat it as they approach POL. Even once you switch to layer feed you should continue offering shells on the side. 

Enjoy!

ETA: washing, boiling, baking egg shells is totally not needed. Just dry and crush.


----------



## TJsGirls (Apr 6, 2013)

Many thanks! I've mixed layer and grower and am feeding them that, and as soon as they start laying I'll offer the shells, as I'm sure they won't have gone through the grower layer mix by then. Hopefully it won't do them any harm, but I make sure they get that needed calcium.


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

Eggshells are not a good substitute for oyster shells.The shells are to finely crushed and are absorbed too quickly in the digestive system.
Info on particle size.
http://www.isapoultry.com/~/media/F...ition/Calcium nutriton and particles size.pdf


----------

